# Mon PowerBook G4 Titanium est extra lent



## brunotaiwan (20 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un PowerBook G4 Titanium datant de 2003, processeur 1GHz, 521MB de RAM. Je souhaitais le passer a mon jeune fils. Comme il commencait a ramer (le mac, pas mon fils !!), avec des vitesses d'execution sur quoi que ce soit extremement lentes et de nombreux plantages quand je voulais faire des transferts de fichiers (internes ou externes), j'ai fait un hardware test avec le CD d'origine: le test a conclu que tout etait bon ! 

Je me suis donc dit que le probleme venait peut-etre du soft. J'ai donc tout reinitialise et ai reinstalle l'OS d'origine (Jaguar !!) sur le disque dur vide. J'ai ensuite fait les mises a jour de logiciels. Tout ca a pris une plombe et le G4 reste mega mega mega lent (du style jusqu'a 30 minutes pour l'allumer !!). 

D'ou peut venir le probleme ? Suggereriez-vous des pieces a changer. Je serais triste de le mettre a la casse: il m'a bien servi toutes ces annees et c'est mon tout premier Mac !! 

Merci !


----------



## lemarseillais23 (20 Août 2011)

30 min pour l'allumer??!!! ce n'est quand même pas normal!!!

  Tu ne pourrais pas lui mettre au moins 1go de ram? Tu as quoi comme disque dur dessus?

Jette un oeil http://forums.macg.co/ibook-et-powerbook/restauration-et-amelioration-du-powerbook-g4-790702.html


----------



## brunotaiwan (21 Août 2011)

Merci pour le lien. 

Le disque dur est de 60Go. Il n'est pas d'origine (le premier avait plante) mais il est age lui aussi...Serais-ce de la que vient le probleme: le DD est peut-etre mourant ?  

L'idee serait de remettre Tiger (j'ai encore le disque d'instal) si la machine retrouve des forces !


----------



## lemarseillais23 (21 Août 2011)

Tu peux aussi essayer, cependant je pense qu'une petite upgrade ne devrait pas faire de mal, et pour pas trop cher en plus. 
   Mais tu as raison tu peux d'abord essayer de réinstaller l'os d'origine


----------



## brunotaiwan (21 Août 2011)

Bon, et bien, on va voir du cote hardware dans un premier temps


----------



## oflorent (21 Août 2011)

brunotaiwan a dit:


> Bon, et bien, on va voir du cote hardware dans un premier temps



Un petit lien bien utile lorsque l'on est en recherche de matériel sur une vieille machine : ICI

En espérant que cela puisse t'aider.


----------



## brunotaiwan (21 Août 2011)

Merci Oflorent, j'avais deja eu l'occasion d'aller voir ce site: c'est top !!


----------



## Onmac (21 Août 2011)

Salut ! Oui, donc tu peux mettre le giga de RAM, upgrade du HD (un 7200tr/min si tu trouves...) 
Les resets PRAM/SMC etc... Pour tout vider, nettoyer et une "clean install" du système que tu veux (Tiger, Juguar, Léopard etc... ) 

A+


----------



## oflorent (22 Août 2011)

Effectivement, tu peux monter jusqu'à 1 GO de RAM pour passer sur 10.5.
Tu pourra également monter un DD de 120 GO à 5400 tours.

Cela devrait donner un nouvelle jeunesse à ta machine dans un budget raisonnable.
Mais cela reste une machine de 2003 ... Si ton fils veut s'attaquer à du jeux nécessitant puissance et carte graphique ...


----------



## brunotaiwan (24 Août 2011)

Merci Onmac et oflorent pour vous suggestions supplementaires. J'ai bien l'impression que cette fois-ci le DD a rendu l'ame. Premier essai d'allumage: apres presque 2 heures, je n'avais toujours que la pomme sur fond gris. J'ai force la fermeture. Quand j'ai relance, j'ai eu un message d'erreur "invalid memory access". Apres avoir eteint a nouveau, j'ai rallume: cette fois-ci, j'ai eu droit, sur fond gris, a un icone de dossier bleu avec les visages imbriques Mac, qui alternait avec un icone de dossier avec un point d'interrogation.

Pour les non-inities, tout cela veut dire ? 

Merci !


----------



## Onmac (24 Août 2011)

Le dossier avec point "?" qui clignote alternativement ? C'est que ton Mac ne trouve pas le dossier système... 
Si tu as la possibilité, démarre ton Mac en Mode Target. Tu appuis sur la touche T au démarrage. Tu relis avec un câble firewire et le disque de ton mac en mode target devrai apparaitre sur le second. Si ce n'est pas le cas, ton HD est HS confirmé.
Si le disque apparait sauvegarde-le et fais un installe du système dessus (Léopard max. Mais je te conseil plutôt Tiger car sinon, il va rrrraaaaammmmmerrr ! )


----------



## brunotaiwan (24 Août 2011)

Bonjour Onmac, J'ai suivi la manip. Le logo firewire apparait sur l'ecran du G4 mais le mac en mode target n'apparait pas sur la 2nde machine. J'en conclus donc que le DD est bien HS !  Direction le garage


----------



## Onmac (24 Août 2011)

Tout est bien connecté ? Câble, l'autre allumé etc... ? Manip' un peu plus compliqué, tu démarre ton Mac qui fonctionne en appuyant sur la touche "ALT" jusqu'à ce que tu puisses choisir le disque.
Ensuite tu démarres celui qui beug en FW. Tu essaye de démarrer su ton disque iBook pour récupérer les données. Si ça ne fonctionne pas. 
HD= HS confirmé. (Bizarre, un HD, ça ne lâche pas comme ça !  )

Pour ledémontage de ton iBook. 
Pour le disque dur


----------



## brunotaiwan (25 Août 2011)

J'ai essaye cette operation de la derniere chance...sans succes. Heureusement, j'avais sauvegarde le contenu du DD il n'y a pas longtemps donc pas de catastrophe !!  Merci en tous cas pour tous ces conseils. J'ai appris !


----------



## Onmac (25 Août 2011)

Pas de quoi  Tu peux en racheter un maintenant. Si tu trouves, prends un 7200tr/min, là ton PowerBook va devenir une fusée ! Un petit boost de RAM aussi et te voilà d'attaque à nouveau


----------

